# Any public fish cleaning stations in FWB?



## BigCat (Feb 9, 2014)

Planning on spending some time in FWB near the Brooks Bridge this season. Have a place for the boat but have not found a good place to clean fish. Any suggestions? I figured it would be frowned upon to clean them on the kitchen table of the newly remodeled condo we're staying at!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BigCat said:


> Planning on spending some time in FWB near the Brooks Bridge this season. Have a place for the boat but have not found a good place to clean fish. Any suggestions? I figured it would be frowned upon to clean them on the kitchen table of the newly remodeled condo we're staying at!


Some marinas will not get on to you for cleaning fish if you totally clean your mess up. 
I clean my fish at the end of the pier at a marina in orange beach . I've been told by one of the boat owners out there, if I clean up my mess, I can use that cleaning station. I usually try to cleanup anything I can find so I won't get blamed for someone else's mess. I try to stay out of every ones way while there. If their cleaning table is full of people cleaning, I choose a different place to clean my fish. 
I also buy ice, snacks and 2 cycle oil there, so I am a customer at that marina. I also eat at the restraunt there at the marina usually once over the weekend while I am there. 

I have also cleaned a lot of fish right at the boat launch , because technically by cleaning my fish, and then transporting the meat in zip lock bags right across the slew to the boat launch, I am breaking the law by having fin fish not in tact while on the water.


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

I purchased one of the fish cleaning tables from bass pro this yr an have yet to be able to get on the water an catch fish so I haven't used it yet  I live in fwb I'd let you use it. All you would need is a water hose to hook up to the portable sink just shoot Me a pm an let me know if you would be interested in using it!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fish cleaning*

check with Adventure Marina they may have one the owner has done a lot of work to the boat yard and added a sea wall so it stands to reason they have a fillet table their somewhere. The owners name is Paul he is pleasant talk with you may want to check their. One word of caution as I see you are not from this area YOU CANNOT place fish fillets back on your boat and leave the dock so wherever you clean your fish you need to keep your boat their. The only way you can transport fish not in whole condition while on the water in FL is if you have a receipt proving you just purchased them at a seafood market and even that would probable get you a ticket and a trip to court. If you are fishing from land no big deal


----------



## BigCat (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The Adventure Marina sounds like it has some potential. Thanks for the advice on transporting fillets. You probably saved me a trip to the FWB lock-up.


----------

